# Happy Birthday glondor & Richard36



## kurtak (Apr 14, 2017)

Mid March was the last time ether glondor or Richard visited the forum - but - I remember when both these guys were "active" contributors - and - they still pop in from time to time ( at least to see what's going on)

So - in honor of 1,539 post glondor contributed to the forum - & the 840 post Richard contributed to the forum

I figured I would wish each of them a VERY HAPPY BITHDAY :!: 8) 

Just in the event they happen to pop in :!: 

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 14, 2017)

I join in on that celebration, Happy birthdays for both of you!  

Göran


----------



## 4metals (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy birthday's gentlemen!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday to you both. I hope you can both find the time to join in our discussions again in the future.

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy Birthday fellows!!!!!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 14, 2017)

Happy birthday, Glondor. Haven't heard from you for about a year. We miss you.


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy Birthday Guys!!


----------

